# Tom Brady Gives Up



## Alex.

"I'm very grateful for the overwhelming support I've received from Mr. Kraft, the Kraft family, coach Belichick, my coaches and teammates, the NFLPA, my agents, my loving family and most of all, our fans. It has been a challenging 18 months and I have made the difficult decision to no longer proceed with the legal process. I'm going to work hard to be the best player I can be for the New England Patriots and I look forward to having the opportunity to return to the field this fall."

Facebook Mentions







http://deadspin.com/tom-brady-says-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


By capitulating Brady has de facto admitted he is a cheater and now has run away from the legal battle that would have cleared his name.

Now those who are true fans of the game can enjoy the upcoming season.


----------



## TheOldSchool

The 4 games off will keep him fresh for the inevitable Superbowl run.


----------



## aaronleland

Taking it to the Supreme Court would have only escalated the situation, and even if nothing was proven he would look like a petulant child in the end. He made the right choice... finally.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kinda sucks in a way. I dont want the Texans to beat them and have them claim it was only because Leaky Balls Brady didnt play.


----------



## mdk

I am pissed it didn't happen last year since they played my Steelers in Game One. lol.


----------



## Alex.

This is hilarious

"Robert Kraft isn't finished speaking out against the NFL. *Saying the quarterback was "denied his right to a fair and impartial process*,"

Robert Kraft hammers NFL after Tom Brady gives up on Deflategate suspension

Maybe Kraft should keep up, his QB was not denied  his day in court, he had it then abandoned his case and ran away.


----------



## Alex.

aaronleland said:


> Taking it to the Supreme Court would have only escalated the situation, and even if nothing was proven he would look like a petulant child in the end. He made the right choice... finally.


If what you say is true then Brady had 545 days to make this decision. What he did was try to do what many spoiled athletes do: get around the rules made for everyone else. For Brady it did not work out and his legacy is forever tainted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> I am pissed it didn't happen last year since they played my Steelers in Game One. lol.



which the home town refs of course rigged taking a critical third down away from them with a BS holding penalty which they never call on them there when they commit those same penaltys plus rigging  the headsets to go  out so your steelers would lose as they do with all their home games with visiting teams.

the NFL knows they cant beat the really good teams at home  without the refs in their pockets for their home games of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> The 4 games off will keep him fresh for the inevitable Superbowl run.




thats what i said a few weeks ago WHY the suspension is a joke.Its a mere slap on the wrist.same as them being deprived of a mere first round draft choice is always a  mere slap on the wrist.

Taking it to the Supreme Court would have only escalated the situation, and even if nothing was proven he would look like a petulant child in the end. He made the right choice... finally.

He already IS a child the fact he could not man up to it. He is just the fallguy for Belicheat and Kraft.Thats how life is,the lower level people are the fall guys for the people at the top behind the whole thing who started it. BeliCHEAT is the one who taught him how to cheat yet he gets off scott free to no surprise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> "Robert Kraft isn't finished speaking out against the NFL. *Saying the quarterback was "denied his right to a fair and impartial process*,"
> 
> Robert Kraft hammers NFL after Tom Brady gives up on Deflategate suspension
> 
> Maybe Kraft should keep up, his QB was not denied  his day in court, he had it then abandoned his case and ran away.




Poor baby Robert Kraft,the truth hurts that your cheating lying franchise QB has been exposed for the fraud he is and not the even one of the greatest as the media makes him out to be.


----------



## Dot Com

Yep, he'll forever be known as Tom Brady *


----------



## PK1

What's the big deal?
*Cheating* is part of games ... if you can get away with it.
It's part of business too, esp outside of the EU. Even religion!
That's why we have referees and law.
And atheists too.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey

He may be the greatest QB the game has ever seen.

He has also been one of the biggest turds the game has ever seen.

He finally made the right choice.


----------



## hjmick

Fucking quitter. He'll never amount to anything...


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm anxious to see what Garoppolo can do. EIU has churned out a lot of sports talent...

Tony Romo, Sean Payton, Mike Shanahan, Kevin Duckworth, Marty Pattin, etc.


----------



## Alex.

hjmick said:


> Fucking quitter. He'll never amount to anything...


that is the thing that is baffling,  Brady is talented, no need to cheat and lie.


----------



## Alex.

Tammy wrote this letter now  he leaves his fans high and dry, just flapping in the wind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking quitter. He'll never amount to anything...
> 
> 
> 
> that is the thing that is baffling,  Brady is talented, no need to cheat and lie.
Click to expand...


exactly,I have said this too many times to remember,anytime i talk about what a fraud and cheater he is,the cheatriot worshipers always in defeat,post a pic of him with his four superbowl rings saying crap like-we are jeoulous of him and posting the words-they hate us because they aint us.

THEN when i refute that and tell them I have always hated the dallas cowboys more than any other team other than the rams when they were in LA,that i rooted for the cowboys to lose the three superbowl they won in the 90's and that I could not stand troy aikman,i then try to explain to them the difference between troy aikman and the cowboys and tom brady and the patriots is even though i hate troy aikman since i hate the cowboys,i STILL respect him as a player and i respect those teams from the 90's.

But everytime i ask them though why it is I respect those guys when i wanted them to lose back then,they run off with their tail between their legs and change the subject and just insult you with one liners.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Yep, he'll forever be known as Tom Brady *




and SHADY BRADY as well.

I have said this a thousand times before in the past and will say it again since it is so much the truth.
Barry Bonds.
Roger Clemons.
Sammy Sosa
Mark Mcguire.
Lance Armstrong
Bill Belicheck.
Tom Brady.
Robert Kraft
Chicago Black Sox
New England Patriots.

what is the one thing they all have in common?
you guessed it.-*


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking quitter. He'll never amount to anything...
> 
> 
> 
> that is the thing that is baffling,  Brady is talented, no need to cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,I have said this too many times to remember,anytime i talk about what a fraud and cheater he is,the cheatriot worshipers always in defeat,post a pic of him with his four superbowl rings saying crap like-we are jeoulous of him and posting the words-they hate us because they aint us.
> 
> THEN when i refute that and tell them I have always hated the dallas cowboys more than any other team other than the rams when they were in LA,that i rooted for the cowboys to lose the three superbowl they won in the 90's and that I could not stand troy aikman,i then try to explain to them the difference between troy aikman and the cowboys and tom brady and the patriots is even though i hate troy aikman since i hate the cowboys,i STILL respect him as a player and i respect those teams from the 90's.
> 
> But everytime i ask them though why it is I respect those guys when i wanted them to lose,they run off with their tail between their legs and change the subject and just insult you with one liners.
Click to expand...

Cry babies and when confronted with the facts of the cheating and lying that has taken place they try to justify it. I am so looking forward to the upcoming season. Should be some good football.

I think Brady will take up cooking and try preparing some of the recipes in his book for the first time.

“Gatorade soup is a cornerstone of my fitness plan” said Mr. Gisele Bündchen in a press release prior to the book’s release, “It’s got all the Gatorade nutrients I need to get in the game, plus it tastes just like Gatorade. Me no cook so good!”

"The millionaire QB went on to remind fans that not one dollar of the book’s sales will go to any charity whatsoever."

Tom Brady’s $200 Cookbook Mostly Recipes For Gatorade Soup


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cry babies and when confronted with the facts of the cheating and lying that has taken place they try to justify it.

could not have said it better myself. so very true

Notice that since this story came out,the normal patriot apologists here that worship him to no end and  live in denial on this issue have fled the country. their ringleader cheerleader Old fartstyle has gone into hiding so when they dont have their leader to follow, what happens? the movement always stops as it has now.


----------



## Anathema

Alex. said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> "Robert Kraft isn't finished speaking out against the NFL. *Saying the quarterback was "denied his right to a fair and impartial process*,"



Maybe Mr Kraft and his fellow owners shouldn't have written a contract which gives such power to the Commissioner.

Or maybe he's learning that the All-for One and One-for All dynamic of the post-1994 NFL which he fought so hard for isn't always in his favor.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Seems to me that the supreme court has more important things to do than discuss Tom Brady's deflated balls,  anyway.


----------



## Alex.

Anathema said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious
> 
> "Robert Kraft isn't finished speaking out against the NFL. *Saying the quarterback was "denied his right to a fair and impartial process*,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Mr Kraft and his fellow owners shouldn't have written a contract which gives such power to the Commissioner.
> 
> Or maybe he's learning that the All-for One and One-for All dynamic of the post-1994 NFL which he fought so hard for isn't always in his favor.
Click to expand...

Could be, but what I find key here is that the Players beginning with Tom Brady fought for this CBA which included the clause that bit him in the ass.


----------



## Alex.

Dogmaphobe said:


> Seems to me that the supreme court has more important things to do than discuss Tom Brady's deflated balls,  anyway.


.....or a clause in a contract that was negotiated for and agreed to by the players and the NFLPA after consulting their attorneys.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Cry babies and when confronted with the facts of the cheating and lying that has taken place they try to justify it.
> 
> could not have said it better myself. so very true
> 
> Notice that since this story came out,the normal patriot apologists here that worship him to no end and  live in denial on this issue have fled the country. their ringleader cheerleader Old fartstyle has gone into hiding so when they dont have their leader to follow, what happens? the movement always stops as it has now.


Oldstyle OMG what a hoot!

All the crap he came up with and now Brady abandoned him and his size 12 feet too.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> "I'm very grateful for the overwhelming support I've received from Mr. Kraft, the Kraft family, coach Belichick, my coaches and teammates, the NFLPA, my agents, my loving family and most of all, our fans. It has been a challenging 18 months and I have made the difficult decision to no longer proceed with the legal process. I'm going to work hard to be the best player I can be for the New England Patriots and I look forward to having the opportunity to return to the field this fall."
> 
> Facebook Mentions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/tom-brady-says-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> 
> By capitulating Brady has de facto admitted he is a cheater and now has run away from the legal battle that would have cleared his name.
> 
> Now those who are true fans of the game can enjoy the upcoming season.



Tom Brady has never once admitted cheating and does not admit cheating now.  This isn't about him being found guilty of cheating, Alex because the NFL failed miserably in their attempts to prove Brady cheated...what this is about is the Appeals Court taking the position that however unfair Roger Goodell's decision was...that the collective bargaining agreement gave him the power to BE unjust!

The bottom line is Tom Brady was punished for something the NFL never proved...and the player rated second best in the League BY THE PLAYERS THEMSELVES...will be sitting out four games because Roger Goodell's ego is too big to admit that he was wrong!  Fans of the game of football will miss seeing the best quarterback ever to play football take the field.  Haters like yourself will rejoice!


----------



## GWV5903

Too bad, he deserves to play those games...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm very grateful for the overwhelming support I've received from Mr. Kraft, the Kraft family, coach Belichick, my coaches and teammates, the NFLPA, my agents, my loving family and most of all, our fans. It has been a challenging 18 months and I have made the difficult decision to no longer proceed with the legal process. I'm going to work hard to be the best player I can be for the New England Patriots and I look forward to having the opportunity to return to the field this fall."
> 
> Facebook Mentions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/tom-brady-says-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> 
> By capitulating Brady has de facto admitted he is a cheater and now has run away from the legal battle that would have cleared his name.
> 
> Now those who are true fans of the game can enjoy the upcoming season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has never once admitted cheating and does not admit cheating now.  This isn't about him being found guilty of cheating, Alex because the NFL failed miserably in their attempts to prove Brady cheated...what this is about is the Appeals Court taking the position that however unfair Roger Goodell's decision was...that the collective bargaining agreement gave him the power to BE unjust!
> 
> The bottom line is Tom Brady was punished for something the NFL never proved...and the player rated second best in the League BY THE PLAYERS THEMSELVES...will be sitting out four games because Roger Goodell's ego is too big to admit that he was wrong!  Fans of the game of football will miss seeing the best quarterback ever to play football take the field.  Haters like yourself will rejoice!
Click to expand...


OldFartStyle: "Tom Brady has never once admitted cheating and does not admit cheating now."

Actions speak louder than words. he knew he had little chance, if any, that he would prevail based on the facts presented.

OFS: "This isn't about him being found guilty of cheating, Alex because the NFL failed miserably in their attempts to prove Brady cheated."

Of course not, because the Court can over rule the CBA where it would be found that the Commissioner has abused his authority.  They did not.


OFS: "sitting out four games because Roger Goodell's ego is too big to admit that he was wrong!"

The Commissioner exercised his authority appropriately and made a determination with just cause. All certainly within the scope of his authority as voted on by Tom Brady _et al  
_
OFS: "Fans of the game of football will miss seeing the best quarterback ever to play football take the field.  Haters like yourself will rejoice!"

Wrong, I want Brady to play every single minute he can I enjoy when he cries, has temper tantrums and pouts.


Fact is Brady is nothing more than a cheater and a liar and now the world knows this. Brady has taken advantage of the cheating ways of his organization for most, if not all, of his career, That is how a 6th round draft pick gets to the Super Bowl. He tried it himself and failed miserably resulting is a 4 game suspension.


----------



## Defiant1

Football is now banned in my house.  My family won't be pleased.


----------



## Oldstyle

What the Appeals Court "found" was that Goodell had the authority to make a totally unjust decision under the CBO.  It's why the players union is now working to change the CBO.  That decision says ZERO about Brady's guilt.


----------



## Alex.

GWV5903 said:


> Too bad, he deserves to play those games...


If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What the Appeals Court "found" was that Goodell had the authority to make a totally unjust decision under the CBO.  It's why the players union is now working to change the CBO.  That decision says ZERO about Brady's guilt.


In your point of view, which I totally accept. However, you are still standing by the man who abandoned you and your cause so maybe your judgement is questionable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry babies and when confronted with the facts of the cheating and lying that has taken place they try to justify it.
> 
> could not have said it better myself. so very true
> 
> Notice that since this story came out,the normal patriot apologists here that worship him to no end and  live in denial on this issue have fled the country. their ringleader cheerleader Old fartstyle has gone into hiding so when they dont have their leader to follow, what happens? the movement always stops as it has now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle OMG what a hoot!
> 
> All the crap he came up with and now Brady abandoned him and his size 12 feet too.
Click to expand...



Looks like thats what it took to get OFS out of the woods was the mention of his name. I guess he finally got over crying about it now.


----------



## Oldstyle

What's "questionable" is the mental health of someone who knows so little about the game of football that they claim Tom Brady only succeeded because he cheats.

Gee, Alex...Tom Brady was just voted the second best player in the NFL by his fellow players!  Think that would be happening if THEY thought he only succeeded because he was a cheater?  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry babies and when confronted with the facts of the cheating and lying that has taken place they try to justify it.
> 
> could not have said it better myself. so very true
> 
> Notice that since this story came out,the normal patriot apologists here that worship him to no end and  live in denial on this issue have fled the country. their ringleader cheerleader Old fartstyle has gone into hiding so when they dont have their leader to follow, what happens? the movement always stops as it has now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle OMG what a hoot!
> 
> All the crap he came up with and now Brady abandoned him and his size 12 feet too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like thats what it took to get OFS out of the woods was the mention of his name. I guess he finally got over crying about it now.
Click to expand...


Generally speaking...people don't respond to you until you post something to them or about them.  Obviously something that someone of your limited mental capabilities has a hard time grasping!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm very grateful for the overwhelming support I've received from Mr. Kraft, the Kraft family, coach Belichick, my coaches and teammates, the NFLPA, my agents, my loving family and most of all, our fans. It has been a challenging 18 months and I have made the difficult decision to no longer proceed with the legal process. I'm going to work hard to be the best player I can be for the New England Patriots and I look forward to having the opportunity to return to the field this fall."
> 
> Facebook Mentions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/tom-brady-says-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> 
> By capitulating Brady has de facto admitted he is a cheater and now has run away from the legal battle that would have cleared his name.
> 
> Now those who are true fans of the game can enjoy the upcoming season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has never once admitted cheating and does not admit cheating now.  This isn't about him being found guilty of cheating, Alex because the NFL failed miserably in their attempts to prove Brady cheated...what this is about is the Appeals Court taking the position that however unfair Roger Goodell's decision was...that the collective bargaining agreement gave him the power to BE unjust!
> 
> The bottom line is Tom Brady was punished for something the NFL never proved...and the player rated second best in the League BY THE PLAYERS THEMSELVES...will be sitting out four games because Roger Goodell's ego is too big to admit that he was wrong!  Fans of the game of football will miss seeing the best quarterback ever to play football take the field.  Haters like yourself will rejoice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldFartStyle: "Tom Brady has never once admitted cheating and does not admit cheating now."
> 
> Actions speak louder than words. he knew he had little chance, if any, that he would prevail based on the facts presented.
> 
> OFS: "This isn't about him being found guilty of cheating, Alex because the NFL failed miserably in their attempts to prove Brady cheated."
> 
> Of course not, because the Court can over rule the CBA where it would be found that the Commissioner has abused his authority.  They did not.
> 
> 
> OFS: "sitting out four games because Roger Goodell's ego is too big to admit that he was wrong!"
> 
> The Commissioner exercised his authority appropriately and made a determination with just cause. All certainly within the scope of his authority as voted on by Tom Brady _et al
> _
> OFS: "Fans of the game of football will miss seeing the best quarterback ever to play football take the field.  Haters like yourself will rejoice!"
> 
> Wrong, I want Brady to play every single minute he can I enjoy when he cries, has temper tantrums and pouts.
> 
> 
> Fact is Brady is nothing more than a cheater and a liar and now the world knows this. Brady has taken advantage of the cheating ways of his organization for most, if not all, of his career, That is how a 6th round draft pick gets to the Super Bowl. He tried it himself and failed miserably resulting is a 4 game suspension.
Click to expand...



I love how old fart style STILL to this day in desperation grasps at straws trying to convince himself Brady is the best quarterback to ever play the field. somehow a guy who has to CHEAT and LIE to achieve greatness is the greatest quarterback to take the field.you can always count on old fart style for comedy relief.

He isnt even one of the top ten greatest ever despite what the propaganda media machine likes to get the sheep to believe.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What's "questionable" is the mental health of someone who knows so little about the game of football that they claim Tom Brady only succeeded because he cheats.
> 
> Gee, Alex...Tom Brady was just voted the second best player in the NFL by his fellow players!  Think that would be happening if THEY thought he only succeeded because he was a cheater?  Duh?


LOL there you go, when you know you are losing on the facts you resort to personal attacks.

Maybe the heat on the gold course is too much for you.


Brady when he started playing golf.






Brady on the field






Brady giving up his legal battle_ de facto_ admitting he is nothing but a stinking cheater.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LOL there you go, when you know you are losing on the facts you resort to personal attacks.


it was only a matter of time before the old fart style we have all come to know and love started up again.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that the supreme court has more important things to do than discuss Tom Brady's deflated balls,  anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> .....or a clause in a contract that was negotiated for and agreed to by the players and the NFLPA after consulting their attorneys.
Click to expand...

...which is why the NFLPA leadership that negotiated the current CBA has long since been tossed out on their ears.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that the supreme court has more important things to do than discuss Tom Brady's deflated balls,  anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> .....or a clause in a contract that was negotiated for and agreed to by the players and the NFLPA after consulting their attorneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...which is why the NFLPA leadership that negotiated the current CBA has long since been tossed out on their ears.
Click to expand...

Welp that clause has been a around a very long time since 1968


----------



## GWV5903

Alex. said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, he deserves to play those games...
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
Click to expand...


Deflate-gate is a joke...


----------



## Alex.

GWV5903 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, he deserves to play those games...
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I met an Oakland Raider fan online who has practically every Raider game ever played almost.He records and keeps EVERY Raider game every year incredibly along with the incredible fact he has been doing it for DECADES!!!!

WHY do i bring that up  and what does it have to do with the topic you might ask?

Bare with me,i will get to that in a moment.

since I knew that guy,I purchased online the Raiders first pre season game and first regular season game back in Oakland after moving back from LA.

I did so because I wanted to get a preview of what I was in for in a month from now when the Rams play their first game back in LA. I am so stoked and so excited I cant wait. It was a blast watching all those OAKLAND fan in the stadium celebrating the return of the Raiders to Oakland.It was quite a treat.a lot of fun.

Okay now the part about the patriots comes into play. this weekend my buddy and me watched those games.

While watching that game,one of the Raider players tripped one of the opposing players on a kickoff return.

He did that because the players have been taught that over the years by Al Davis. Davis is dirty pool.That is why most the NFL owners never liked Al Davis because of his dirty play he taught the Raiders,He was always a hands on owner.

When that happened,I was discussing it with my buddy how Davis was always dirty pool.HE brought that up to me actually and that was when i thought of Robert Kraft and the patriots because they have tainted the NFL and the sport forever far worse than Al Davis ever did the fact Kraft defends Bradys actions.

The Patriots have replaced the Raiders as the biggest dirty pool players ever. Ever since Robert Kraft and Belicheck took over,the patriots have taken the mantel from the Raiders as the most criminal orgainzation in the NFL especially the fact they had a murderer play for them. thats Robert Kraft for ya.

Shady Brady has been thrown under the bus and abondoned by his master who taught him how to cheat. Belicheck and Kraft.

Unlike the Raiders,the patriots USED to be a credible organization.It wasnt until the corrupt Kraft took ownership of the team and then he hired Belicheat,that they became a criminal organization as bad as the Raiders.

Back in the day when they had Steve Grogan and they played in their first superbowl against the Bears back then when Kraft wasnt the owner and Belicheck wasnt their coach,they were actually a first class organization back THEN.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> I met an Oakland Raider fan online who has practically every Raider game ever played almost.He records and keeps EVERY Raider game every year incredibly along with the incredible fact he has been doing it for DECADES!!!!
> 
> WHY do i bring that up  and what does it have to do with the topic you might ask?
> 
> Bare with me,i will get to that in a moment.
> 
> since I knew that guy,I purchased online the Raiders first pre season game and first regular season game back in Oakland after moving back from LA.
> 
> I did so because I wanted to get a preview of what I was in for in a month from now when the Rams play their first game back in LA. I am so stoked and so excited I cant wait. I was a blast watching all those OAKLAND fan in the stadium celebrating the return of the Raiders to Oakland.It was quite a treat.a lot of fun.
> 
> Okay now the part about the patriots comes into play. while watching that game,one of the Raider players tripped one of the opposing players on a kickoff return.
> 
> He did that because the players have been taught that over the years by Al Davis. Davis is dirty pool.That is why most the NFL owners never liked Al Davis because of his dirty play he taught the Raiders,He was always a hands on owner.
> 
> When that happened,I was discussing it with my buddy how Davis was always dirty pool.HE brought that up to me actually and that was when i thought of Robert Kraft and the patriots because they have tainted the NFL and the sport forever far worse than Al Davis ever did the fact Kraft defends Bradys actions.
> 
> The Patriots have replaced the Raiders as the biggest dirty pool players ever. Ever since Robert Kraft and Belicheck took over,the patriots have taken the mantel from the Raiders as the most criminal orgainzation in the NFL especially the fact they had a murderer play for them. thats Robert Kraft for ya.
> 
> Shady Brady has been thrown under the bus and abondoned by his master who tught him how to cheat. Belicheck and Kraft.
> 
> Unlike the Raiders,the patriots USED to be a credible organization.It wasnt until the corrupt Kraft took ownership of the team and then he hired Belicheat,that they became a criminal organization as bad as the Raiders.
> 
> Back in the day when they had Steve Grogan and they played in their first superbowl against the Bears back then when Kraft wasnt the owner and Belicheck wasnt their coach,they were actually a first class organization back THEN.


You bet!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I looked at what the message boards of bills,dolphins and jets fans were saying since i knew i would get some entertainment and they sure did not dissapoint.

I could not have said it better myself below here in what a Bills fan said,they nailed it.

They should have an asterisk next to every win they've had in the billacheat era. Either for cheating with video, or deflated footballs. God know what else they've done.




Thankfully he decided not to press forward. Tired of hearing about this....until the beginning of the regular season and we will hear it CONSTANTLY.


Most NFL fans agree with the suspension being upheld. Are most fans bias and have clouded judgement against Brady?
If he just admitted his action, he probably wouldn't have been suspended but he hurt himself destroying the evidence and lying about his involvement.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> I looked at what the message boards of bills,dolphins and jets fans were saying since i knew i would get some entertainment and they sure did not dissapoint.
> 
> I could not have said it better myself below here in what a Bills fan said,they nailed it.
> 
> They should have an asterisk next to every win they've had in the billacheat era. Either for cheating with video, or deflated footballs. God know what else they've done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully he decided not to press forward. Tired of hearing about this....until the beginning of the regular season and we will hear it CONSTANTLY.
> 
> 
> Most NFL fans agree with the suspension being upheld. Are most fans bias and have clouded judgement against Brady?
> If he just admitted his action, he probably wouldn't have been suspended but he hurt himself destroying the evidence and lying about his involvement.


I agree if he just "manninged" up there would never have been a suspension, perhaps just a fine and some bad publicity. This way he is held out to dry in public by his own hand.


----------



## Alex.

Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.

Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.


----------



## GWV5903

Alex. said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, he deserves to play those games...
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
Click to expand...


This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...



Alex. said:


> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.



Jealous much?


----------



## Alex.

Alex. said:


> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.


Brady had his day in court and lost. He filed an appeal and lost.

He could have cleared his name but ran away.


----------



## Alex.

GWV5903 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, he deserves to play those games...
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
Click to expand...


GWV5903: "Jealous much?"

Jealous of what?


----------



## Fueri

poor guy, he must feel just so.......................................deflated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, he deserves to play those games...
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
Click to expand...


I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.

yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.

I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
Click to expand...



I respect Brady and any NFL QB for their talents and abilities but those who resort to cheating, lying or other machinations in order to gain an unfair advantage then hold themselves out to be heralded as the greatest would have a chilling effect on anyone who has an honest bone in their body and who wants to see an honest game.

I know the accusations of jealousy LOL. I get a kick out of that because in my chosen career I am successful and did not cheat, lie or steal client funds to achieve that success.


----------



## GWV5903

Alex. said:


> I respect Brady



No you don't, you're full of shit...



Alex. said:


> but those who resort to cheating,



Proof? Oh that's right you have none, just more BS...


----------



## depotoo

It's about damn time!


----------



## Alex.

GWV5903 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect Brady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't, you're full of shit...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> but those who resort to cheating,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? Oh that's right you have none, just more BS...
Click to expand...


^^^^


----------



## Alex.

*"NFL notes: Suspension rules leave little wiggle room for Tom Brady*

Along with wondering how the Patriots are going to fare without *Tom Brady* during the first four games of the season, there’s been a lot of discussion during the past week about how No. 12 will be able to stay in the loop, not to mention keep his sanity, during his suspension.

After consulting with Brian McCarthy, the NFL’s Vice President of Communications, the answer is no. Edelman, Danny Amendola, Rob Gronkowski and any other Patriots pass catcher are not allowed go to Brady’s backyard, or non-Gillette Stadium field of choice, and throw the ball around with the suspended quarterback. Even that’s a no-no.

Brady can’t “engage in any team football-related activities or discussions with teammates, even if away from the club facility.” Playing catch is among the prohibitions, according to a set of parameters provided by McCarthy."



NFL notes: Suspension rules leave little wiggle room for Tom Brady

 New England is hoping against hope that he can somehow be involved for the four week suspension. All Brady had to do was be honest from the beginning and he would most likely be playing ball all tear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *"NFL notes: Suspension rules leave little wiggle room for Tom Brady*
> 
> Along with wondering how the Patriots are going to fare without *Tom Brady* during the first four games of the season, there’s been a lot of discussion during the past week about how No. 12 will be able to stay in the loop, not to mention keep his sanity, during his suspension.
> 
> After consulting with Brian McCarthy, the NFL’s Vice President of Communications, the answer is no. Edelman, Danny Amendola, Rob Gronkowski and any other Patriots pass catcher are not allowed go to Brady’s backyard, or non-Gillette Stadium field of choice, and throw the ball around with the suspended quarterback. Even that’s a no-no.
> 
> Brady can’t “engage in any team football-related activities or discussions with teammates, even if away from the club facility.” Playing catch is among the prohibitions, according to a set of parameters provided by McCarthy."
> 
> 
> 
> NFL notes: Suspension rules leave little wiggle room for Tom Brady
> 
> New England is hoping against hope that he can somehow be involved for the four week suspension. All Brady had to do was be honest from the beginning and he would most likely be playing ball all tear.


the thing I find very suspecious about his four game suspension is you notice how three of the four games that he was suspended for are going to be played at home,the place where they got the home town refs in their pockets and sabotage the visiting teams headsets to go out?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect Brady and any NFL QB for their talents and abilities but those who resort to cheating, lying or other machinations in order to gain an unfair advantage then hold themselves out to be heralded as the greatest would have a chilling effect on anyone who has an honest bone in their body and who wants to see an honest game.
> 
> I know the accusations of jealousy LOL. I get a kick out of that because in my chosen career I am successful and did not cheat, lie or steal client funds to achieve that success.
Click to expand...


Notice how the Brady apologists have all run off with their tal between their legs after i brought up post# 54?  No surprise.Like clockwork,thats what they do EVERYTIME.

hey I remember you once posted a link that debunked the cheatriot apologists claims that jerry rice cheated.do you have that link again by chance? i would hate to hunt through all the brady threads and try and find it.

this one cheatriot apologists brought that up on another message board is why i ask.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect Brady and any NFL QB for their talents and abilities but those who resort to cheating, lying or other machinations in order to gain an unfair advantage then hold themselves out to be heralded as the greatest would have a chilling effect on anyone who has an honest bone in their body and who wants to see an honest game.
> 
> I know the accusations of jealousy LOL. I get a kick out of that because in my chosen career I am successful and did not cheat, lie or steal client funds to achieve that success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how the Brady apologists have all run off with their tal between their legs after i brought up post# 54?  No surprise.Like clockwork,thats what they do EVERYTIME.
> 
> hey I remember you once posted a link that debunked the cheatriot apologists claims that jerry rice cheated.do you have that link again by chance? i would hate to hunt through all the brady threads and try and find it.
> 
> this one cheatriot apologists brought that up on another message board is why i ask.
Click to expand...

Yep they all ran away.........as Brady turns his back on them


----------



## GWV5903

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he deserved it he would be playing. Who knows maybe Goodell will revisit this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
Click to expand...


There is no proof, you're just a whiner...  

_The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._

And I am not a Patriot's fan...

I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...

You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GWV5903 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflate-gate is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof, you're just a whiner...
> 
> _The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._
> 
> And I am not a Patriot's fan...
> 
> I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...
> 
> You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...
Click to expand...


you may not be a pats fan but just like many across the country you only see what you want to see so of course in your own warped view there is no proof.

you are one of those NFL fans who are so much in denial this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal because it is a game that is near and dear to you,that you naturally only see what you WANT to see.

cant prove shit? this is only the second time they have lost a first round draft choice " a joke punishment in itself since it is a mere slap on the wrist."  second time they have lost one because of their cheating. and you are grasping at straws trying to convince yourself there is no proof when even former NFL players have come out and said Brady is a liar,that that he would have known they were deflated.

your the one whining and crying the fact you are dodging facts.

oh let me see,all these former NFL players that have come forward and said brady is a cheater and liar INCLUDING one of his former centers who played on three superbowls with them,they all have no idea what they are talking about but you do i Guess right?

thats funny that you claim I am the one whining and crying.I am not the one ignoring facts that many former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar.

but again,former NFL players dont have any credibility,they are all wrong and you are right of course.

again you may not be a pats fan but you are obviously an NFL fan in denial that a game near and dear to you has been tainted that you come on and whine and cry about this.

yeah you could care less what all those guys did because you could care less about players like all those guys tainting the sport of baseball like they did same as you dont care what brady and belicheat did since like them,you have no conscience or morals. They are obviously your heroes the fact same as you,they have no morals or any conscience whatsoever.

You are too dense to understand that the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.That they get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense. If a team like cleveland or any other team did that,their coach along with the QB would have been suspended an entire season but you're too dense to understand that of course.

too dense to understand the cheats are like politicians where they commit crimes everyday in washington we go to jail for including murder. oh let me guess,that doesnt happen in washington either you are going to tell me? oakayyyyyyyy
go cry to mommy now after being taken to school.

the sad part of this is the first five superbowls the cheats were in,I CHEERED them on to win those five times because since the chargers have been my favorite team the past 21 years I naturally I always rooted for the AFC team to win the superbowl so it really bothers me that i was cheering on a cheating team that was a fraud back then. "I" can accept that fact,I cheered on a cheater,YOU cant which is pathetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect Brady and any NFL QB for their talents and abilities but those who resort to cheating, lying or other machinations in order to gain an unfair advantage then hold themselves out to be heralded as the greatest would have a chilling effect on anyone who has an honest bone in their body and who wants to see an honest game.
> 
> I know the accusations of jealousy LOL. I get a kick out of that because in my chosen career I am successful and did not cheat, lie or steal client funds to achieve that success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how the Brady apologists have all run off with their tal between their legs after i brought up post# 54?  No surprise.Like clockwork,thats what they do EVERYTIME.
> 
> hey I remember you once posted a link that debunked the cheatriot apologists claims that jerry rice cheated.do you have that link again by chance? i would hate to hunt through all the brady threads and try and find it.
> 
> this one cheatriot apologists brought that up on another message board is why i ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep they all ran away.........as Brady turns his back on them
Click to expand...


well you didnt answer my question on jerry rice so it looks like you ARE going to make me hunt for that post of yours from back then where you debunked that.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect Brady and any NFL QB for their talents and abilities but those who resort to cheating, lying or other machinations in order to gain an unfair advantage then hold themselves out to be heralded as the greatest would have a chilling effect on anyone who has an honest bone in their body and who wants to see an honest game.
> 
> I know the accusations of jealousy LOL. I get a kick out of that because in my chosen career I am successful and did not cheat, lie or steal client funds to achieve that success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how the Brady apologists have all run off with their tal between their legs after i brought up post# 54?  No surprise.Like clockwork,thats what they do EVERYTIME.
> 
> hey I remember you once posted a link that debunked the cheatriot apologists claims that jerry rice cheated.do you have that link again by chance? i would hate to hunt through all the brady threads and try and find it.
> 
> this one cheatriot apologists brought that up on another message board is why i ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep they all ran away.........as Brady turns his back on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well you didnt answer my question on jerry rice so it looks like you ARE going to make me hunt for that post of yours from back then where you debunked that.
Click to expand...

Oh crap I apologize about the Jerry Rice post...I will have to look.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof, you're just a whiner...
> 
> _The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._
> 
> And I am not a Patriot's fan...
> 
> I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...
> 
> You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may not be a pats fan but just like many across the country you only see what you want to see so of course in your own warped view there is no proof.
> 
> you are one of those NFL fans who are so much in denial this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal because it is a game that is near and dear to you,that you naturally only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> cant prove shit? this is only the second time they have lost a first round draft choice " a joke punishment in itself since it is a mere slap on the wrist."  second time they have lost one because of their cheating. and you are grasping at straws trying to convince yourself there is no proof when even former NFL players have come out and said Brady is a liar,that that he would have known they were deflated.
> 
> your the one whining and crying the fact you are dodging facts.
> 
> oh let me see,all these former NFL players that have come forward and said brady is a cheater and liar INCLUDING one of his former centers who played on three superbowls with them,they all have no idea what they are talking about but you do i Guess right?
> 
> thats funny that you claim I am the one whining and crying.I am not the one ignoring facts that many former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar.
> 
> but again,former NFL players dont have any credibility,they are all wrong and you are right of course.
> 
> again you may not be a pats fan but you are obviously an NFL fan in denial that a game near and dear to you has been tainted that you come on and whine and cry about this.
> 
> yeah you could care less what all those guys did because you could care less about players like all those guys tainting the sport of baseball like they did same as you dont care what brady and belicheat did since like them,you have no conscience or morals. They are obviously your heroes the fact same as you,they have no morals or any conscience whatsoever.
> 
> You are too dense to understand that the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.That they get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense. If a team like cleveland or any other team did that,their coach along with the QB would have been suspended an entire season but you're too dense to understand that of course.
> 
> too dense to understand the cheats are like politicians where they commit crimes everyday in washington we go to jail for including murder. oh let me guess,that doesnt happen in washington either you are going to tell me? oakayyyyyyyy
> go cry to mommy now after being taken to school.
> 
> the sad part of this is the first five superbowls the cheats were in,I CHEERED them on to win those five times because since the chargers have been my favorite team the past 21 years I naturally I always rooted for the AFC team to win the superbowl so it really bothers me that i was cheering on a cheating team that was a fraud back then. "I" can accept that fact,I cheered on a cheater,YOU cant which is pathetic.
Click to expand...

Infallible logic The "Patsy" will not come back for more. He will just try to convince people who do not give one shit about his hero or his team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof, you're just a whiner...
> 
> _The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._
> 
> And I am not a Patriot's fan...
> 
> I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...
> 
> You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may not be a pats fan but just like many across the country you only see what you want to see so of course in your own warped view there is no proof.
> 
> you are one of those NFL fans who are so much in denial this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal because it is a game that is near and dear to you,that you naturally only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> cant prove shit? this is only the second time they have lost a first round draft choice " a joke punishment in itself since it is a mere slap on the wrist."  second time they have lost one because of their cheating. and you are grasping at straws trying to convince yourself there is no proof when even former NFL players have come out and said Brady is a liar,that that he would have known they were deflated.
> 
> your the one whining and crying the fact you are dodging facts.
> 
> oh let me see,all these former NFL players that have come forward and said brady is a cheater and liar INCLUDING one of his former centers who played on three superbowls with them,they all have no idea what they are talking about but you do i Guess right?
> 
> thats funny that you claim I am the one whining and crying.I am not the one ignoring facts that many former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar.
> 
> but again,former NFL players dont have any credibility,they are all wrong and you are right of course.
> 
> again you may not be a pats fan but you are obviously an NFL fan in denial that a game near and dear to you has been tainted that you come on and whine and cry about this.
> 
> yeah you could care less what all those guys did because you could care less about players like all those guys tainting the sport of baseball like they did same as you dont care what brady and belicheat did since like them,you have no conscience or morals. They are obviously your heroes the fact same as you,they have no morals or any conscience whatsoever.
> 
> You are too dense to understand that the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.That they get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense. If a team like cleveland or any other team did that,their coach along with the QB would have been suspended an entire season but you're too dense to understand that of course.
> 
> too dense to understand the cheats are like politicians where they commit crimes everyday in washington we go to jail for including murder. oh let me guess,that doesnt happen in washington either you are going to tell me? oakayyyyyyyy
> go cry to mommy now after being taken to school.
> 
> the sad part of this is the first five superbowls the cheats were in,I CHEERED them on to win those five times because since the chargers have been my favorite team the past 21 years I naturally I always rooted for the AFC team to win the superbowl so it really bothers me that i was cheering on a cheating team that was a fraud back then. "I" can accept that fact,I cheered on a cheater,YOU cant which is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Infallible logic The "Patsy" will not come back for more. He will just try to convince people who do not give one shit about his hero or his team
Click to expand...


Indeed.He may not be a pats fan but the way he defends Brady though he is obviously a Brady fan. and he indeed is  his hero.

Just like Old fartstyle,he has his head up Bradys ass so far he refuses to see his wrong doings.

He played dodgeball and evaded my question same as all brady apologists always do.

He answered with I could care less what Mcguire,Sosa,Clemons,Bonds,and Armstrong did with their bodies,if they want to ruin their bodies,thats their business not mine or something irrelevant like that which of course does not address my question i posed.

my question i posed to him is in his desperate failed attempts to convince himself Brady is not a fraud and a cheeater,he  said  people like me,you and jim H  were jeoulous because we laugh at how he has tarnished his career now.

THEN when I pointed out that I always mention Bonds,Sosa,Clemons,Mcguire and Armstrong in the same breath as tom brady all the time,as you saw,i asked him am i jeoulous of them as well and his answer-"I dont care what armstrong,clemons,sosa,mcguire,or bonds did,its their bodies,thats their problem if they want to abuse it."

major game of dodgeball there turning tail and running.

BECAUSE  he failed to  grasp my point that all those guys are all frauds same as Brady is because all those guys had to CHEAT AND LIE to achive greatness,and therefore they have all tarnished their legacy and will not be remembered great like they WANTED to be.that little fact obviously went over his head since pesky facts are too much for him to face since they shoot down his hero.


so of course he can only cry in defeat along old fartstyle.


still would like to see that stuff on Rice you posted way back then where you took the brady apologists to school and debunked that myth on him.  hate to have to go hunt for it again.


----------



## GWV5903

9/11 inside job said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but one where Brady agreed to follow the rules and did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This nothing more than a witch hunt, Goodell is acting like a petulant child...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy sold his soul a long time ago and created his own hell being willing to do anything to gain that trophy.
> 
> Now he is just known as a talented guy who needed to cheat in order to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof, you're just a whiner...
> 
> _The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._
> 
> And I am not a Patriot's fan...
> 
> I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...
> 
> You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may not be a pats fan but just like many across the country you only see what you want to see so of course in your own warped view there is no proof.
> 
> you are one of those NFL fans who are so much in denial this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal because it is a game that is near and dear to you,that you naturally only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> cant prove shit? this is only the second time they have lost a first round draft choice " a joke punishment in itself since it is a mere slap on the wrist."  second time they have lost one because of their cheating. and you are grasping at straws trying to convince yourself there is no proof when even former NFL players have come out and said Brady is a liar,that that he would have known they were deflated.
> 
> your the one whining and crying the fact you are dodging facts.
> 
> oh let me see,all these former NFL players that have come forward and said brady is a cheater and liar INCLUDING one of his former centers who played on three superbowls with them,they all have no idea what they are talking about but you do i Guess right?
> 
> thats funny that you claim I am the one whining and crying.I am not the one ignoring facts that many former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar.
> 
> but again,former NFL players dont have any credibility,they are all wrong and you are right of course.
> 
> again you may not be a pats fan but you are obviously an NFL fan in denial that a game near and dear to you has been tainted that you come on and whine and cry about this.
> 
> yeah you could care less what all those guys did because you could care less about players like all those guys tainting the sport of baseball like they did same as you dont care what brady and belicheat did since like them,you have no conscience or morals. They are obviously your heroes the fact same as you,they have no morals or any conscience whatsoever.
> 
> You are too dense to understand that the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.That they get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense. If a team like cleveland or any other team did that,their coach along with the QB would have been suspended an entire season but you're too dense to understand that of course.
> 
> too dense to understand the cheats are like politicians where they commit crimes everyday in washington we go to jail for including murder. oh let me guess,that doesnt happen in washington either you are going to tell me? oakayyyyyyyy
> go cry to mommy now after being taken to school.
> 
> the sad part of this is the first five superbowls the cheats were in,I CHEERED them on to win those five times because since the chargers have been my favorite team the past 21 years I naturally I always rooted for the AFC team to win the superbowl so it really bothers me that i was cheering on a cheating team that was a fraud back then. "I" can accept that fact,I cheered on a cheater,YOU cant which is pathetic.
Click to expand...


All you have is opinion, and you claim I'm whining? Get proof conspiracy nut case and then you will have something to stand on, right now all you have is opinions...

The Dolt's lost the game, take away all of the Pat's first half points and they still beat the Dolt's. The point's they scored in the second half still win the game and the ball's were corrected at the half, face it you look like a jealous 6 year old who lost the dodge ball game at recess...

Does your Mommy still change your diapers too? 



 too proof!!  too proof!!  too proof!!  too proof!!  too proof!! too proof!!




*              1* *2* *3* *4* *Total*
*IND*      0      7      0      0        7
*NE*       14      3     21     7       45


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903: "Jealous much?"
> 
> Jealous of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof, you're just a whiner...
> 
> _The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._
> 
> And I am not a Patriot's fan...
> 
> I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...
> 
> You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may not be a pats fan but just like many across the country you only see what you want to see so of course in your own warped view there is no proof.
> 
> you are one of those NFL fans who are so much in denial this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal because it is a game that is near and dear to you,that you naturally only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> cant prove shit? this is only the second time they have lost a first round draft choice " a joke punishment in itself since it is a mere slap on the wrist."  second time they have lost one because of their cheating. and you are grasping at straws trying to convince yourself there is no proof when even former NFL players have come out and said Brady is a liar,that that he would have known they were deflated.
> 
> your the one whining and crying the fact you are dodging facts.
> 
> oh let me see,all these former NFL players that have come forward and said brady is a cheater and liar INCLUDING one of his former centers who played on three superbowls with them,they all have no idea what they are talking about but you do i Guess right?
> 
> thats funny that you claim I am the one whining and crying.I am not the one ignoring facts that many former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar.
> 
> but again,former NFL players dont have any credibility,they are all wrong and you are right of course.
> 
> again you may not be a pats fan but you are obviously an NFL fan in denial that a game near and dear to you has been tainted that you come on and whine and cry about this.
> 
> yeah you could care less what all those guys did because you could care less about players like all those guys tainting the sport of baseball like they did same as you dont care what brady and belicheat did since like them,you have no conscience or morals. They are obviously your heroes the fact same as you,they have no morals or any conscience whatsoever.
> 
> You are too dense to understand that the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.That they get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense. If a team like cleveland or any other team did that,their coach along with the QB would have been suspended an entire season but you're too dense to understand that of course.
> 
> too dense to understand the cheats are like politicians where they commit crimes everyday in washington we go to jail for including murder. oh let me guess,that doesnt happen in washington either you are going to tell me? oakayyyyyyyy
> go cry to mommy now after being taken to school.
> 
> the sad part of this is the first five superbowls the cheats were in,I CHEERED them on to win those five times because since the chargers have been my favorite team the past 21 years I naturally I always rooted for the AFC team to win the superbowl so it really bothers me that i was cheering on a cheating team that was a fraud back then. "I" can accept that fact,I cheered on a cheater,YOU cant which is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Infallible logic The "Patsy" will not come back for more. He will just try to convince people who do not give one shit about his hero or his team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.He may not be a pats fan but the way he defends Brady though he is obviously a Brady fan. and he indeed is  his hero.
> 
> Just like Old fartstyle,he has his head up Bradys ass so far he refuses to see his wrong doings.
> 
> He played dodgeball and evaded my question same as all brady apologists always do.
> 
> He answered with I could care less what Mcguire,Sosa,Clemons,Bonds,and Armstrong did with their bodies,if they want to ruin their bodies,thats their business not mine or something irrelevant like that which of course does not address my question i posed.
> 
> my question i posed to him is in his desperate failed attempts to convince himself Brady is not a fraud and a cheeater,he  said  people like me,you and jim H  were jeoulous because we laugh at how he has tarnished his career now.
> 
> THEN when I pointed out that I always mention Bonds,Sosa,Clemons,Mcguire and Armstrong in the same breath as tom brady all the time,as you saw,i asked him am i jeoulous of them as well and his answer-"I dont care what armstrong,clemons,sosa,mcguire,or bonds did,its their bodies,thats their problem if they want to abuse it."
> 
> major game of dodgeball there turning tail and running.
> 
> BECAUSE  he failed to  grasp my point that all those guys are all frauds same as Brady is because all those guys had to CHEAT AND LIE to achive greatness,and therefore they have all tarnished their legacy and will not be remembered great like they WANTED to be.that little fact obviously went over his head since pesky facts are too much for him to face since they shoot down his hero.
> 
> 
> so of course he can only cry in defeat along old fartstyle.
> 
> 
> still would like to see that stuff on Rice you posted way back then where you took the brady apologists to school and debunked that myth on him.  hate to have to go hunt for it again.
Click to expand...



I hope I did not give the impression I thought he was not a Pats fan....of course he is. Unabashed man love and hero worship for a cheater and a liar.

Brady on hearing he lost his appeal


----------



## GWV5903

Alex. said:


> I hope I did not give the impression I thought he was not a Pats fan....of course he is. Unabashed man love and hero worship for a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Brady on hearing he lost his appeal







Alex. said:


>


----------



## Alex.

GWV5903 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I did not give the impression I thought he was not a Pats fan....of course he is. Unabashed man love and hero worship for a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Brady on hearing he lost his appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You make no sense...


----------



## GWV5903

Alex. said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I did not give the impression I thought he was not a Pats fan....of course he is. Unabashed man love and hero worship for a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Brady on hearing he lost his appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make no sense...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

GWV5903 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I did not give the impression I thought he was not a Pats fan....of course he is. Unabashed man love and hero worship for a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Brady on hearing he lost his appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make no sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Notice how he is there crying knowing he cant refute the facts with teo farts in a row on your thread?

time to send mommy to console him.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the theories of the cheatriot apologists when their hero is exposed for the lying cheating fraud he is they grasp at straws and claim you are jealous.
> 
> yet anytime when they bring that up and you counter that theory of theirs and ask them that according to their warped logic they have,Then are we jealous of Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Lance Armstrong as well,they have no answers.
> 
> I mention those guys names constantly all the time when discussing what a cheater brady is and how he is not that great because of that yet same as how THEY are not that great either since they all had to cheat as well but anytime i ask them that question,they go into evade mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof, you're just a whiner...
> 
> _The Patriots led 17–7 at the half; in the second half, the Patriots scored 28 unanswered points for a final score of 45-7.[20] It was the 50th win by the Patriots in the rivalry. Given the crushing victory by the Patriots, there is a consensus that the Colts would still have massively lost even if the footballs were properly inflated._
> 
> And I am not a Patriot's fan...
> 
> I could careless what Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Lance Armstrong did during their careers, it's their body's and they can do as they please...
> 
> You sit in judgement yet you can't prove shit, there's little kids on the elementary school playground that don't whine and cry about this as much as you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may not be a pats fan but just like many across the country you only see what you want to see so of course in your own warped view there is no proof.
> 
> you are one of those NFL fans who are so much in denial this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal because it is a game that is near and dear to you,that you naturally only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> cant prove shit? this is only the second time they have lost a first round draft choice " a joke punishment in itself since it is a mere slap on the wrist."  second time they have lost one because of their cheating. and you are grasping at straws trying to convince yourself there is no proof when even former NFL players have come out and said Brady is a liar,that that he would have known they were deflated.
> 
> your the one whining and crying the fact you are dodging facts.
> 
> oh let me see,all these former NFL players that have come forward and said brady is a cheater and liar INCLUDING one of his former centers who played on three superbowls with them,they all have no idea what they are talking about but you do i Guess right?
> 
> thats funny that you claim I am the one whining and crying.I am not the one ignoring facts that many former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar.
> 
> but again,former NFL players dont have any credibility,they are all wrong and you are right of course.
> 
> again you may not be a pats fan but you are obviously an NFL fan in denial that a game near and dear to you has been tainted that you come on and whine and cry about this.
> 
> yeah you could care less what all those guys did because you could care less about players like all those guys tainting the sport of baseball like they did same as you dont care what brady and belicheat did since like them,you have no conscience or morals. They are obviously your heroes the fact same as you,they have no morals or any conscience whatsoever.
> 
> You are too dense to understand that the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.That they get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense. If a team like cleveland or any other team did that,their coach along with the QB would have been suspended an entire season but you're too dense to understand that of course.
> 
> too dense to understand the cheats are like politicians where they commit crimes everyday in washington we go to jail for including murder. oh let me guess,that doesnt happen in washington either you are going to tell me? oakayyyyyyyy
> go cry to mommy now after being taken to school.
> 
> the sad part of this is the first five superbowls the cheats were in,I CHEERED them on to win those five times because since the chargers have been my favorite team the past 21 years I naturally I always rooted for the AFC team to win the superbowl so it really bothers me that i was cheering on a cheating team that was a fraud back then. "I" can accept that fact,I cheered on a cheater,YOU cant which is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Infallible logic The "Patsy" will not come back for more. He will just try to convince people who do not give one shit about his hero or his team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.He may not be a pats fan but the way he defends Brady though he is obviously a Brady fan. and he indeed is  his hero.
> 
> Just like Old fartstyle,he has his head up Bradys ass so far he refuses to see his wrong doings.
> 
> He played dodgeball and evaded my question same as all brady apologists always do.
> 
> He answered with I could care less what Mcguire,Sosa,Clemons,Bonds,and Armstrong did with their bodies,if they want to ruin their bodies,thats their business not mine or something irrelevant like that which of course does not address my question i posed.
> 
> my question i posed to him is in his desperate failed attempts to convince himself Brady is not a fraud and a cheeater,he  said  people like me,you and jim H  were jeoulous because we laugh at how he has tarnished his career now.
> 
> THEN when I pointed out that I always mention Bonds,Sosa,Clemons,Mcguire and Armstrong in the same breath as tom brady all the time,as you saw,i asked him am i jeoulous of them as well and his answer-"I dont care what armstrong,clemons,sosa,mcguire,or bonds did,its their bodies,thats their problem if they want to abuse it."
> 
> major game of dodgeball there turning tail and running.
> 
> BECAUSE  he failed to  grasp my point that all those guys are all frauds same as Brady is because all those guys had to CHEAT AND LIE to achive greatness,and therefore they have all tarnished their legacy and will not be remembered great like they WANTED to be.that little fact obviously went over his head since pesky facts are too much for him to face since they shoot down his hero.
> 
> 
> so of course he can only cry in defeat along old fartstyle.
> 
> 
> still would like to see that stuff on Rice you posted way back then where you took the brady apologists to school and debunked that myth on him.  hate to have to go hunt for it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I did not give the impression I thought he was not a Pats fan....of course he is. Unabashed man love and hero worship for a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Brady on hearing he lost his appeal
Click to expand...

yeah it is so obvious despite his lies that he is not a cheatriot fan that he IS the fact he goes into meltdown mode when confronted with pesky facts that he wont address.

that is why he is a fan of shady brady since he is a liar same as him.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Notice how he is there crying knowing he cant refute the facts with teo farts in a row on your thread?
> 
> time to send mommy to console him.lol


The only thing left for him to do


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always,the NFL has their head up robert krafts ass.the four game suspension was a complete joke the fact it should have been an entire season and belicheat should have been kicked out of the NFL which WOULD have happened with ANY other NFL team.BUT NOT THE CHEATS.they are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL that get special treatment. the NFL is so corrupt they dont even follow through with the suspension,its POINTLESS to have it when he is allowed to participate in pre season games,what a joke.


----------



## JakeStarkey

unhappy, huh?


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always,the NFL has their head up robert krafts ass.the four game suspension was a complete joke the fact it should have been an entire season and belicheat should have been kicked out of the NFL which WOULD have happened with ANY other NFL team.BUT NOT THE CHEATS.they are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL that get special treatment. the NFL is so corrupt they dont even follow through with the suspension,its POINTLESS to have it when he is allowed to participate in pre season games,what a joke.


Brady, Rob Ninkovich 'heartbroken' by _four_-_game suspension. _That team is filled with losers and cheaters . Good to see they are getting blow back equal to their actions.

Brady was not voted captain of the team by his team mates lol

"first time in 15 years Tom Brady was not named a Patriots  captain."

Patriots notebook: Tom Brady loses captain's title

they have been crying for several days in fear of losing this Sunday because brady, Nincompoop, gronk, solder are out this week.


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always,the NFL has their head up robert krafts ass.the four game suspension was a complete joke the fact it should have been an entire season and belicheat should have been kicked out of the NFL which WOULD have happened with ANY other NFL team.BUT NOT THE CHEATS.they are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL that get special treatment. the NFL is so corrupt they dont even follow through with the suspension,its POINTLESS to have it when he is allowed to participate in pre season games,what a joke.




Gee, if they suspend Brady for a year and ban Belichick for life...do you think your team might actually have a chance?  What you're basically saying is that we can't beat these guys on the field so we demand that you get rid of their best player for a season and their head coach for life!

Brady is being suspended for a quarter of the season for allegedly doing something that the NFL TOTALLY failed to prove!  The ruling against him wasn't a guilty verdict in a court of law...it was a ruling that the Commissioner of the NFL has the legal right to impose whatever punishment he sees fit, whether it is just or not...a right given to him by the players in their last labor agreement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like old fart style came out of the woodwork to cry in defeat.


----------



## Oldstyle

Must be September...all the Patriot haters are here whining about how unfair it is that the Patriots win and their team doesn't!


----------



## Oldstyle

The Pats could spot the AFC East four games and STILL win the division.  Wah...Wah...Wah!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from old fart style.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,the NFL has their head up robert krafts ass.the four game suspension was a complete joke the fact it should have been an entire season and belicheat should have been kicked out of the NFL which WOULD have happened with ANY other NFL team.BUT NOT THE CHEATS.they are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL that get special treatment. the NFL is so corrupt they dont even follow through with the suspension,its POINTLESS to have it when he is allowed to participate in pre season games,what a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady, Rob Ninkovich 'heartbroken' by _four_-_game suspension. _That team is filled with losers and cheaters . Good to see they are getting blow back equal to their actions.
> 
> Brady was not voted captain of the team by his team mates lol
> 
> "first time in 15 years Tom Brady was not named a Patriots  captain."
> 
> Patriots notebook: Tom Brady loses captain's title
> 
> they have been crying for several days in fear of losing this Sunday because brady, Nincompoop, gronk, solder are out this week.
Click to expand...

they sure are filled with losers and cheaters.I would hardly say that brady is getting blow back equal to his crime though,the only way it would be equal as if he got suspended the ENTIRE SEASON.now THAT would be justice.4 games is a mere slap on the wrist. You also forgot to mention as well that whining crybaby Gronkowski is hurt and out for at least four games.Not having him will hurt the team during that stretch. funny that player after player gets suspended there for their actions they are such cheaters. wow I was NOT AWARE of that that he was not voted captain for the first time.comedy gold.

i cant get over how this is the FIRST TIME IN HISTORY that a hall of fame QB has been suspended for their actions ON THE FIELD determining the outcome of the game. the fact that everyone in SF booed him just proves the whole world knows what a bunch of cheaters they are and nobody outside of NE likes them.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> The 4 games off will keep him fresh for the inevitable Superbowl run.


A. He's getting old. A short season might be just what he needed.
B. Give the back up some snaps. I wonder how many of the 4 games will they win without Brady. Gronks not playing tomorrow either. Maybe this is Tom's last season??


----------



## Papageorgio

New England will be 3-1 when Brady takes over, then with the added rest Brady will help the Patriots to a 12-4 record, they go to the Super Bowl. The whole issue is stupid.


----------



## Oldstyle

Jets lose...Bills lose...Dolphins are playing Seattle in Seattle...even if the Pats lose to the Cardinals...which they are big underdogs...it's all a wash....and if they win?  Oh, boy...Phallics and Fart Boy are going to be SO upset!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Jets lose...Bills lose...Dolphins are playing Seattle in Seattle...even if the Pats lose to the Cardinals...which they are big underdogs...it's all a wash....and if they win?  Oh, boy...Phallics and Fart Boy are going to be SO upset!!!


You need to get back on the golf course

Brady trying to best his hero Montana


----------



## Toro

I am soooooooooo fucking tired of New England


----------



## Alex.

Toro said:


> I am soooooooooo fucking tired of New England



Gasbags, at best.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jets lose...Bills lose...Dolphins are playing Seattle in Seattle...even if the Pats lose to the Cardinals...which they are big underdogs...it's all a wash....and if they win?  Oh, boy...Phallics and Fart Boy are going to be SO upset!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get back on the golf course
> 
> Brady trying to best his hero Montana
Click to expand...


Hey, Phallics...don't look now but the Patriots just beat the Cardinals in Arizona...without Brady...without Gronk...without Ninkovitch...and the Jets, the Bills and the Dolphins all lost!  You and Fart Boy better break out the Tums, little buddy...it's going to be a LONG season for you!


----------



## Oldstyle

Anyone who doesn't believe in Karma hasn't been listening to Phallics on this topic for over a year!  

Let's hear it for the best coaching staff in the NFL...Bill Belichick, Josh McDaniel, Matt Patricia and Dante Scarnaccia!  A big "atta boy" for Jimmy G.!  Go Pats!!!


----------



## Anathema

Dear God, I hope their fucking plane crashes on the way back from Arizona!!!!!! Tonight's game just proves how disgusting and pathetic this league gas become!!!! I remember when playing a team without its starting QB, when you played in your Conference Championship Game the previous year was a GUARANTEE of a victory. Apparently it isn't anymore. 

Bruce Ariens should be fired tonight.


----------



## Oldstyle

Anathema said:


> Dear God, I hope their fucking plane crashes on the way back from Arizona!!!!!! Tonight's game just proves how disgusting and pathetic this league gas become!!!! I remember when playing a team without its starting QB, when you played in your Conference Championship Game the previous year was a GUARANTEE of a victory. Apparently it isn't anymore.
> 
> Bruce Ariens should be fired tonight.



On any given Sunday...


----------



## Oldstyle

Oldstyle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God, I hope their fucking plane crashes on the way back from Arizona!!!!!! Tonight's game just proves how disgusting and pathetic this league gas become!!!! I remember when playing a team without its starting QB, when you played in your Conference Championship Game the previous year was a GUARANTEE of a victory. Apparently it isn't anymore.
> 
> Bruce Ariens should be fired tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On any given Sunday...
Click to expand...


Bruce Ariens is arguably the second best head coach in the NFL.  Good thing you're not a GM.


----------



## Anathema

Oldstyle said:


> On any given Sunday...



THAT is,exactly what I HATE about the MFL at this point. I much prefer ed it back when you knew exactly who was going to win 12 of the 14 games on EVERY given Sunday by Tuesday of the week before.


----------



## Anathema

Oldstyle said:


> Bruce Ariens is arguably the second best head coach in the NFL.  Good thing you're not a GM.



You most certainly could not defend that argument based on last night's game.

Like players, NFL Coaches are only as good as last week's results so far as I'm concerned. They get paid to WIN games.


----------



## Oldstyle

Anathema said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Ariens is arguably the second best head coach in the NFL.  Good thing you're not a GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly could not defend that argument based on last night's game.
> 
> Like players, NFL Coaches are only as good as last week's results so far as I'm concerned. They get paid to WIN games.
Click to expand...


Coaches coach...players play...Bruce Ariens didn't make that low snap from center, pull the ball left on the kick or get a holding penalty that moved the Cardinals back ten yards...that's on his players...not him.


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!  

Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!


----------



## Anathema

Oldstyle said:


> Coaches coach...players play...Bruce Ariens didn't make that low snap from center, pull the ball left on the kick or get a holding penalty that moved the Cardinals back ten yards...that's on his players...not him.



1. Coaches call the plays. Play calling for AZ was awful on both sides of the ball, all game long.

2. Coached are responsible for putting green the fear of God I to players so they don't fuck  up.

3. I HATE kickers. They're not real football players.

3b. Putting the game in the ha ds/feet of a,kicker is a stupid thing to do. Ever.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Except when the Patriots do it...because that is when they win.

Way to go, Jimmy G and Steven Gostkowski.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jets lose...Bills lose...Dolphins are playing Seattle in Seattle...even if the Pats lose to the Cardinals...which they are big underdogs...it's all a wash....and if they win?  Oh, boy...Phallics and Fart Boy are going to be SO upset!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get back on the golf course
> 
> Brady trying to best his hero Montana
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jets lose...Bills lose...Dolphins are playing Seattle in Seattle...even if the Pats lose to the Cardinals...which they are big underdogs...it's all a wash....and if they win?  Oh, boy...Phallics and Fart Boy are going to be SO upset!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get back on the golf course
> 
> Brady trying to best his hero Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Speechless...aren't you, Fart Boy!  Too funny!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a fart from old fart style.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches coach...players play...Bruce Ariens didn't make that low snap from center, pull the ball left on the kick or get a holding penalty that moved the Cardinals back ten yards...that's on his players...not him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Coaches call the plays. Play calling for AZ was awful on both sides of the ball, all game long.
> 
> 2. Coached are responsible for putting green the fear of God I to players so they don't fuck  up.
> 
> 3. I HATE kickers. They're not real football players.
> 
> 3b. Putting the game in the ha ds/feet of a,kicker is a stupid thing to do. Ever.
Click to expand...


Knowing how these games are rigged,makes you wonder if Ariens threw this game as pete the cheat did in the superbowl.

Not saying he did,but it just makes you wonder and call into question his integrity  especially since he put in a ROOKIE snapper at the most critical time of the game. I watched some of the second half out of curiosity of what kind of QB Jimmy G is. He looked pretty good.

it is so obvious to any THINKING person pete the cheat took a payoff and threw the superbowl,that is why i hate the seahawks as much as I do the cheats,carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at LEAST cheats to WIN.

I just wonder if Ariens is as corrupt and pete the cheat and belicheat are.

so far at this point it looks like the donkeys and the cheats might be back for a rematch of the AFC title game.its amazing how they both dont have their starting quarterbacks yet neither has missed a beat without them. Both those games were shockers. I did not expect either the donkeys or the cheats to score as many touchdowns as they did in their openers.


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches coach...players play...Bruce Ariens didn't make that low snap from center, pull the ball left on the kick or get a holding penalty that moved the Cardinals back ten yards...that's on his players...not him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Coaches call the plays. Play calling for AZ was awful on both sides of the ball, all game long.
> 
> 2. Coached are responsible for putting green the fear of God I to players so they don't fuck  up.
> 
> 3. I HATE kickers. They're not real football players.
> 
> 3b. Putting the game in the ha ds/feet of a,kicker is a stupid thing to do. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing how these games are rigged,makes you wonder if Ariens threw this game as pete the cheat did in the superbowl.
> 
> Not saying he did,but it just makes you wonder and call into question his integrity  especially since he put in a ROOKIE snapper at the most critical time of the game. I watched some of the second half out of curiosity of what kind of QB Jimmy G is. He looked pretty good.
> 
> it is so obvious to any THINKING person pete the cheat took a payoff and threw the superbowl,that is why i hate the seahawks as much as I do the cheats,carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at LEAST cheats to WIN.
> 
> I just wonder if Ariens is as corrupt and pete the cheat and belicheat are.
> 
> so far at this point it looks like the donkeys and the cheats might be back for a rematch of the AFC title game.its amazing how they both dont have their starting quarterbacks yet neither has missed a beat without them. Both those games were shockers. I did not expect either the donkeys or the cheats to score as many touchdowns as they did in their openers.
Click to expand...


Gee, Bill Belichick started two rookies at offensive tackle and two backups at guard...think that means he was trying to "throw" the game?  

I'm curious, Fart Boy...do you deliberately post stupid things...or is it something you have no control over?

Just so you know...the Cardinals had two long snappers trying to make the team this season..Danny Dillon (a rookie) and Cameron Kanaday (a rookie).  Their long time long snapper retired last year.  They auditioned 12 long snappers before inviting Dillon and Kanaday to camp to compete for the job that Mike Leach had held for seven seasons.  Ariens didn't have a choice who he put in at long snapper because they only have one long snapper on the squad.  Duh?


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches coach...players play...Bruce Ariens didn't make that low snap from center, pull the ball left on the kick or get a holding penalty that moved the Cardinals back ten yards...that's on his players...not him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Coaches call the plays. Play calling for AZ was awful on both sides of the ball, all game long.
> 
> 2. Coached are responsible for putting green the fear of God I to players so they don't fuck  up.
> 
> 3. I HATE kickers. They're not real football players.
> 
> 3b. Putting the game in the ha ds/feet of a,kicker is a stupid thing to do. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing how these games are rigged,makes you wonder if Ariens threw this game as pete the cheat did in the superbowl.
> 
> Not saying he did,but it just makes you wonder and call into question his integrity  especially since he put in a ROOKIE snapper at the most critical time of the game. I watched some of the second half out of curiosity of what kind of QB Jimmy G is. He looked pretty good.
> 
> it is so obvious to any THINKING person pete the cheat took a payoff and threw the superbowl,that is why i hate the seahawks as much as I do the cheats,carrol is even MORE scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at LEAST cheats to WIN.
> 
> I just wonder if Ariens is as corrupt and pete the cheat and belicheat are.
> 
> so far at this point it looks like the donkeys and the cheats might be back for a rematch of the AFC title game.its amazing how they both dont have their starting quarterbacks yet neither has missed a beat without them. Both those games were shockers. I did not expect either the donkeys or the cheats to score as many touchdowns as they did in their openers.
Click to expand...

People...this is why you do not top your pizza with magic mushrooms.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!



I am busy with real life.


I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.


----------



## Oldstyle

Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.


Read my posts douche bag.

You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.

Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.


Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
Click to expand...


As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!

I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!


----------



## Oldstyle

Hey Fart Boy!  Nice game by your Rams last night!  They made the 49'ers look like Super Bowl contenders!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
Click to expand...

great pic of old fart style you found of him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
Click to expand...

do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



I'm pretty sure that was your Rams "passing gas" Fart Boy!  A goose egg?  A shut out?  Kind of like you and Phallics in this string?


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?
Click to expand...


God, you're stupid!  No, Fart Boy...Phallics made that up.  You two are like Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
Click to expand...

Montana...you mean the guy whose cheating has ACTUALLY been proven?


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana...you mean the guy whose cheating has ACTUALLY been proven?
Click to expand...

You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?
Click to expand...

now that Brady’s four-game suspension has begun. * “It’s a smoother operation, I’ll say that,” Garoppolo said Wednesday. “It’s just me and Jacoby (Brissett). All the reps are just between the two of us now. *We kind of know where we sit on that. It’s different without Tom, no question about that, but it is what it is at this point.”

Jimmy Garoppolo: ‘Smoother Operation’ With Tom Brady Away From Patriots
http://nesn.com/2016/09/jimmy-garoppolo-smoother-operation-with-tom-brady-away-from-patriots/
Now Brady is playing catch with his wife






"Tom Brady was at home Sunday instead of with the Patriots for the first time in years."


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!
> 
> I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!
Click to expand...

We went through this once and you were shown to be wrong. After that you stormed off never to be seen until now.






"These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.

This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests. This has happened partially because of the "abundance of safe, man-made bodies of water near food sources," according to Wikipedia.

Now, where would one find such a place? You guessed it! Your neighborhood golf course." in Florida
Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention


Now run along OldfartStyle.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!
> 
> I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We went through this once and you were shown to be wrong. After that you stormed off never to be seen until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.
> 
> This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests. This has happened partially because of the "abundance of safe, man-made bodies of water near food sources," according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Now, where would one find such a place? You guessed it! Your neighborhood golf course." in Florida
> Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention
> 
> 
> Now run along OldfartStyle.
Click to expand...


You're right...we did go over this before but apparently you're too stupid to remember what I showed you last time!









Once again, Phallics...Canadian geese do not migrate to South Florida!  Duh?
I left never to be seen again until now?  Dude, I've been posting just about daily...where do you think I've gone to?  God, you're an idiot!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that Brady’s four-game suspension has begun. * “It’s a smoother operation, I’ll say that,” Garoppolo said Wednesday. “It’s just me and Jacoby (Brissett). All the reps are just between the two of us now. *We kind of know where we sit on that. It’s different without Tom, no question about that, but it is what it is at this point.”
> 
> Jimmy Garoppolo: ‘Smoother Operation’ With Tom Brady Away From Patriots
> Now Brady is playing catch with his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady was at home Sunday instead of with the Patriots for the first time in years."
Click to expand...


Gosh, poor Tom...having to spend time with a super model!   The suffering!  LOL...

3 weeks to go, Phallics and the Patriots are undefeated while everyone else in their division lost!  That's gotta just frost your cupcakes...huh, little buddy?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.


Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
Click to expand...

Massachusetts, In mind and spirit moron. Brady gave up that is the OP


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that Brady’s four-game suspension has begun. * “It’s a smoother operation, I’ll say that,” Garoppolo said Wednesday. “It’s just me and Jacoby (Brissett). All the reps are just between the two of us now. *We kind of know where we sit on that. It’s different without Tom, no question about that, but it is what it is at this point.”
> 
> Jimmy Garoppolo: ‘Smoother Operation’ With Tom Brady Away From Patriots
> Now Brady is playing catch with his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady was at home Sunday instead of with the Patriots for the first time in years."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, poor Tom...having to spend time with a super model!   The suffering!  LOL...
> 
> 3 weeks to go, Phallics and the Patriots are undefeated while everyone else in their division lost!  That's gotta just frost your cupcakes...huh, little buddy?
Click to expand...

I do not care, Brady got shown for the cheater he is, that is what I wanted from day one.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!
> 
> I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We went through this once and you were shown to be wrong. After that you stormed off never to be seen until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.
> 
> This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests. This has happened partially because of the "abundance of safe, man-made bodies of water near food sources," according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Now, where would one find such a place? You guessed it! Your neighborhood golf course." in Florida
> Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention
> 
> 
> Now run along OldfartStyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right...we did go over this before but apparently you're too stupid to remember what I showed you last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Phallics...Canadian geese do not migrate to South Florida!  Duh?
> I left never to be seen again until now?  Dude, I've been posting just about daily...where do you think I've gone to?  God, you're an idiot!
Click to expand...

Dopey bastard, read what has been provided in this and the other thread  and do not run off pouting and crying. Then come back and claim you smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.

The last time you pulled the "I know famous people" bullshit you were shown to be a liar.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
Click to expand...

Your profile:

Gender:
Male
Location:
New England
Occupation:
Driver

Now maybe OldfartStyle will smoke your joint.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!
> 
> I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We went through this once and you were shown to be wrong. After that you stormed off never to be seen until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.
> 
> This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests. This has happened partially because of the "abundance of safe, man-made bodies of water near food sources," according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Now, where would one find such a place? You guessed it! Your neighborhood golf course." in Florida
> Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention
> 
> 
> Now run along OldfartStyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right...we did go over this before but apparently you're too stupid to remember what I showed you last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Phallics...Canadian geese do not migrate to South Florida!  Duh?
> I left never to be seen again until now?  Dude, I've been posting just about daily...where do you think I've gone to?  God, you're an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dopey bastard, read what has been provided in this and the other thread  and do not run off pouting and crying. Then come back and claim you smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> The last time you pulled the "I know famous people" bullshit you were shown to be a liar.
Click to expand...


You just claimed to have shown me that we have a problem with geese on South Florida golf courses, Phallics when that's OBVIOUSLY not the case because they don't migrate this far south!

As soon as I show how full of shit you are...you go right back to posting about some guy's dick...which is how you got the nickname "Phallics" in the first place!  What's with you?  You're obsessed with famous people's junk and Fart Boy is obsessed with flatulence.  Between the two of you...you make one weird ass couple!


----------



## Oldstyle

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
Click to expand...


Phallics hasn't been right in this string in so long it might be setting a US Message Board record!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, no Phallics or Fart Boy today?  What a surprise!
> 
> Guess they didn't want to deal with the "Dancing Jimmy G's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that Brady’s four-game suspension has begun. * “It’s a smoother operation, I’ll say that,” Garoppolo said Wednesday. “It’s just me and Jacoby (Brissett). All the reps are just between the two of us now. *We kind of know where we sit on that. It’s different without Tom, no question about that, but it is what it is at this point.”
> 
> Jimmy Garoppolo: ‘Smoother Operation’ With Tom Brady Away From Patriots
> Now Brady is playing catch with his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady was at home Sunday instead of with the Patriots for the first time in years."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, poor Tom...having to spend time with a super model!   The suffering!  LOL...
> 
> 3 weeks to go, Phallics and the Patriots are undefeated while everyone else in their division lost!  That's gotta just frost your cupcakes...huh, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not care, Brady got shown for the cheater he is, that is what I wanted from day one.
Click to expand...


Brady was never shown to be a cheater...all that was "shown" was that Roger Goodell has the power to impose any punishment that he sees fit...no matter whether it's just or not!  What you wanted from day one was for the Patriots to lose.  One week down and their toughest test of the four weeks has been passed.  You can deny it all you want, Phallics but we both know that you'll be crushed if the Pat's come out of the four weeks still in first place in the AFC East!


----------



## HUGGY

I'm glad the Pats showed that AZ is weaker this season than last getting beat by a second stringer.  I hope NE makes it back to the SB so we can correct the outcome of #49.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy with real life.
> 
> 
> I like Garappolo, he had poise, a great release and best of all told cheater Brady to screw off in public.
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a link of him saying something like that about brady by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that Brady’s four-game suspension has begun. * “It’s a smoother operation, I’ll say that,” Garoppolo said Wednesday. “It’s just me and Jacoby (Brissett). All the reps are just between the two of us now. *We kind of know where we sit on that. It’s different without Tom, no question about that, but it is what it is at this point.”
> 
> Jimmy Garoppolo: ‘Smoother Operation’ With Tom Brady Away From Patriots
> Now Brady is playing catch with his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady was at home Sunday instead of with the Patriots for the first time in years."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, poor Tom...having to spend time with a super model!   The suffering!  LOL...
> 
> 3 weeks to go, Phallics and the Patriots are undefeated while everyone else in their division lost!  That's gotta just frost your cupcakes...huh, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not care, Brady got shown for the cheater he is, that is what I wanted from day one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady was never shown to be a cheater...all that was "shown" was that Roger Goodell has the power to impose any punishment that he sees fit...no matter whether it's just or not!  What you wanted from day one was for the Patriots to lose.  One week down and their toughest test of the four weeks has been passed.  You can deny it all you want, Phallics but we both know that you'll be crushed if the Pat's come out of the four weeks still in first place in the AFC East!
Click to expand...

LOL he is suspended for no reason? The NFL is better off without that cheater.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!
> 
> I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We went through this once and you were shown to be wrong. After that you stormed off never to be seen until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.
> 
> This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests. This has happened partially because of the "abundance of safe, man-made bodies of water near food sources," according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Now, where would one find such a place? You guessed it! Your neighborhood golf course." in Florida
> Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention
> 
> 
> Now run along OldfartStyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right...we did go over this before but apparently you're too stupid to remember what I showed you last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Phallics...Canadian geese do not migrate to South Florida!  Duh?
> I left never to be seen again until now?  Dude, I've been posting just about daily...where do you think I've gone to?  God, you're an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dopey bastard, read what has been provided in this and the other thread  and do not run off pouting and crying. Then come back and claim you smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> The last time you pulled the "I know famous people" bullshit you were shown to be a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just claimed to have shown me that we have a problem with geese on South Florida golf courses, Phallics when that's OBVIOUSLY not the case because they don't migrate this far south!
> 
> As soon as I show how full of shit you are...you go right back to posting about some guy's dick...which is how you got the nickname "Phallics" in the first place!  What's with you?  You're obsessed with famous people's junk and Fart Boy is obsessed with flatulence.  Between the two of you...you make one weird ass couple!
Click to expand...

Again ......Based on Florida Wildlife Control

"Canada Geese have been known to destroy crops and cause havoc to golf courses and lawns. _*Their droppings are toxic and can cause a health issue to humans.*_"

How To Get Rid of Canada Geese


Pay close attention to the second sentence: Stop eating those goose lumps it is making your mind addled and you keep spouting nonsense on this board you lonesome weirdo.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your profile:
> 
> Gender:
> Male
> Location:
> New England
> Occupation:
> Driver
> 
> Now maybe OldfartStyle will smoke your joint.
Click to expand...

I unxerstand you are REALLY stupid, but let me try to get this through that thick skull: New England is made up of SIX states, of which Massachusetts is only one.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your profile:
> 
> Gender:
> Male
> Location:
> New England
> Occupation:
> Driver
> 
> Now maybe OldfartStyle will smoke your joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unxerstand you are REALLY stupid, but let me try to get this through that thick skull: New England is made up of SIX states, of which Massachusetts is only one.
Click to expand...

Welp let's see, you cannot even follow the OP douche, so you are in the same class as OldfartStyle, just another man loving clown who derives some type of vicarious self esteem through the actions of other men.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Phallics...you're not right about anything.  I'm in South Florida...there are no geese here...hence no goose crap and I play to a 2 handicap which means I hit the ball rather well, thanks!
> 
> I know you're having a bad week, little buddy...what with the Patriots beating the Cardinals in Phoenix...a game they were 9 point underdogs in...but try and hold it together!
> 
> 
> 
> We went through this once and you were shown to be wrong. After that you stormed off never to be seen until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.
> 
> This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests. This has happened partially because of the "abundance of safe, man-made bodies of water near food sources," according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Now, where would one find such a place? You guessed it! Your neighborhood golf course." in Florida
> Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention
> 
> 
> Now run along OldfartStyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right...we did go over this before but apparently you're too stupid to remember what I showed you last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Phallics...Canadian geese do not migrate to South Florida!  Duh?
> I left never to be seen again until now?  Dude, I've been posting just about daily...where do you think I've gone to?  God, you're an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dopey bastard, read what has been provided in this and the other thread  and do not run off pouting and crying. Then come back and claim you smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> The last time you pulled the "I know famous people" bullshit you were shown to be a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just claimed to have shown me that we have a problem with geese on South Florida golf courses, Phallics when that's OBVIOUSLY not the case because they don't migrate this far south!
> 
> As soon as I show how full of shit you are...you go right back to posting about some guy's dick...which is how you got the nickname "Phallics" in the first place!  What's with you?  You're obsessed with famous people's junk and Fart Boy is obsessed with flatulence.  Between the two of you...you make one weird ass couple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again ......Based on Florida Wildlife Control
> 
> "Canada Geese have been known to destroy crops and cause havoc to golf courses and lawns. _*Their droppings are toxic and can cause a health issue to humans.*_"
> 
> How To Get Rid of Canada Geese
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to the second sentence: Stop eating those goose lumps it is making your mind addled and you keep spouting nonsense on this board you lonesome weirdo.
Click to expand...


Can you not read a map, Phallics?  If you look at the ones I've provided...the ones that show the range of Canadian geese...you'll notice that the southernmost part of that range in Florida is somewhere north of Orlando?  I live hundreds of miles SOUTH of there and have never ever seen a Canadian goose on a golf course here!  I know that you're an idiot who refuses to admit that you're full of shit when you post something that's obviously wrong...but you're EMBARRASSING YOURSELF WITH THIS!!!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your profile:
> 
> Gender:
> Male
> Location:
> New England
> Occupation:
> Driver
> 
> Now maybe OldfartStyle will smoke your joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unxerstand you are REALLY stupid, but let me try to get this through that thick skull: New England is made up of SIX states, of which Massachusetts is only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp let's see, you cannot even follow the OP douche, so you are in the same class as OldfartStyle, just another man loving clown who derives some type of vicarious self esteem through the actions of other men.
Click to expand...

Ah, so we are back to grade-school insults and your obsession with homosexuality...weak, kid, even by your standards.  

One more time for the slow kid:  New England is made up of SIX states, of which Massachusetts is only one.  Keep rereading that until it penetrates your thick skull to that walnut-sized brain.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your profile:
> 
> Gender:
> Male
> Location:
> New England
> Occupation:
> Driver
> 
> Now maybe OldfartStyle will smoke your joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unxerstand you are REALLY stupid, but let me try to get this through that thick skull: New England is made up of SIX states, of which Massachusetts is only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp let's see, you cannot even follow the OP douche, so you are in the same class as OldfartStyle, just another man loving clown who derives some type of vicarious self esteem through the actions of other men.
Click to expand...




Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Massachusetts I could not expect anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am not from Massachusetts...but you are dumb as rat shit, so I expected nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your profile:
> 
> Gender:
> Male
> Location:
> New England
> Occupation:
> Driver
> 
> Now maybe OldfartStyle will smoke your joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unxerstand you are REALLY stupid, but let me try to get this through that thick skull: New England is made up of SIX states, of which Massachusetts is only one.
Click to expand...


Alex struggles with maps, Jar...he also has an issue with men's genitals which you've probably noticed!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?


----------



## Alex.

Following in the footsteps of their fallen hero.

Tom Brady-"Thanks for supporting me, I'll just quit fighting to clear my name"








OldfartStyle - "I'll chase those cwazy wascles Phallics and Fart Boy with my size 12 feet and IQ to match and baffle them with my name dropping and joint sucking"






name  


Jackassle-"I am just smart enough to realize I am stupid"(Uh huh, huh huh)






The man-love and emulation never ceases.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?


Sez the troll who cannot address the OP.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the troll who cannot address the OP.
Click to expand...


Sez the troll who's doesn't know diddly about geese, golf, football or honesty and who's sidekick is Fart Boy!  You're a pathetic internet blowhard, Phallics!


----------



## Oldstyle

Jarlaxle said:


> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?



I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
Click to expand...




Now pull your pants up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I'm glad the Pats showed that AZ is weaker this season than last getting beat by a second stringer.  I hope NE makes it back to the SB so we can correct the outcome of #49.


so your hero Pete the cheat can take ANOTHER payoff to throw the superbowl and give it to Kraft again?  thats some really bright thinking there.

God if the cheats make it back,please let it be ANYBODY other than pete the cheat carrol and the sea shits.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
Click to expand...


a very great pic of him.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
Click to expand...

Which one the fat man or the one bent over?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the troll who cannot address the OP.
Click to expand...


This troll and old fartstyle need to get a room together.

thats no surprise they cant address the OP. something i have noticed with cheatriot apologists is when they always say "we hate them because we aint them"  or some other crazy nonsense shit like that,EVERYTIME i ask them the question if thats the case then WHY was it that their first five superbbowls they played in,I rooted FOR THEM to win because the last 20 years I have been an AFC guy since the chargers have been my favorite team during that timeframe after the Rams left LA. 

Or how I was the happiest man alive on the planet the year they won their first superbowl because it came against that phony fraud team that played in st louis that I always rooted for the other 31 teams each week to beat the last 22 years. 

they ALWAYS evade that fact and change the subject everytime.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
Click to expand...


Ever wonder why it is Alex has a never ending library of pictures of men's butts?  Or why Fart Boy is so engrossed by flatulence?  Two very strange dudes...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
Click to expand...


the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the troll who cannot address the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This troll and old fartstyle need to get a room together.
> 
> thats no surprise they cant address the OP. something i have noticed with cheatriot apologists is when they always say "we hate them because we aint them"  or some other crazy nonsense shit like that,EVERYTIME i ask them the question if thats the case then WHY was it that their first five superbbowls they played in,I rooted FOR THEM to win because the last 20 years I have been an AFC guy since the chargers have been my favorite team during that timeframe after the Rams left LA.
> 
> Or how I was the happiest man alive on the planet the year they won their first superbowl because it came against that phony fraud team that played in st louis that I always rooted for the other 31 teams each week to beat the last 22 years.
> 
> they ALWAYS evade that fact and change the subject everytime.
Click to expand...


Evade the fact that your team allegiance seems to change more often than your underwear?  Hard to do, Fart Boy...


----------



## Oldstyle

Did you two happen to notice the "Power Rankings" in this weeks USA Today?  Patriots came in at number one...and that's without Tom Brady!  Ah...isn't that nice!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics, you have no life...if you did you wouldn't spend so much time here obsessing about Tom Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my posts douche bag.
> 
> You epitomize the gasbag fan of Patriots. An insipid clown who derives his manhood on the accomplishments of other men in this case a convicted cheater who ran away rather than clear his name. He will never stand with those he admires like Montana  without the shroud of being a loser cheater who had to sneak around and gain a competitive advantage.
> 
> Go back to the golf course and clean the goose crap out of your cleats.
> 
> 
> Forget it, you cannot even hit the ball you lonesome weirdo.
Click to expand...



I still cannot stop laughing at this pic you filmed  of old fartstyle unbeknowest to him on his golf game in florida.
Thats right up there with the one you had of him where he is in his pool in florida smoking that cigar of his.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.
Click to expand...

I had a hard time differentiating between them, OFS is always bent over and ready and he is a fat man, not just around his waist, but in between his ears.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the troll who cannot address the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This troll and old fartstyle need to get a room together.
> 
> thats no surprise they cant address the OP. something i have noticed with cheatriot apologists is when they always say "we hate them because we aint them"  or some other crazy nonsense shit like that,EVERYTIME i ask them the question if thats the case then WHY was it that their first five superbbowls they played in,I rooted FOR THEM to win because the last 20 years I have been an AFC guy since the chargers have been my favorite team during that timeframe after the Rams left LA.
> 
> Or how I was the happiest man alive on the planet the year they won their first superbowl because it came against that phony fraud team that played in st louis that I always rooted for the other 31 teams each week to beat the last 22 years.
> 
> they ALWAYS evade that fact and change the subject everytime.
Click to expand...

*
This troll and old fartstyle need to get a room together
*

These two sorry clowns came in this thread full retard AFTER the Patriots won.....LOL what a couple of  losers. They were too scared after Brady left them high and dry.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a hard time differentiating between them, OFS is always bent over and ready and he is a fat man, not just around his waist, but in between his ears.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Phallics...I'm the same weight now as I was when I graduated from college and the person who's getting "bent over" in this string is YOU!


----------



## Oldstyle

If you want to talk about "losers" let's talk about Fart Boy's Rams!  They made the 49ers look like Superbowl contenders!  The Rams got shut out on Monday Night Football...kind of like how you two are doing in this string!


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of his drug habit, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.
Click to expand...

Who the hell is Jackassle anyway? This turd blossom comes in this thread only to troll and runs away when he is shown for the dopey fool that he is.

The fact is these "men" cannot deal with the fact that Brady left them in the lurch and ran away when it was his time to defend his name.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell is Jackassle anyway? This turd blossom comes in this thread only to troll and runs away when he is shown for the dopey fool that he is.
> 
> The fact is these "men" cannot deal with the fact that Brady left them in the lurch and ran away when it was his time to defend his name.
Click to expand...


Left them in the lurch?  The Patriots are ranked number one in the weekly power ranking but you think they're "in the lurch"?  God, but you're dumb!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because he's OFF his meds, Jar...not on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell is Jackassle anyway? This turd blossom comes in this thread only to troll and runs away when he is shown for the dopey fool that he is.
> 
> The fact is these "men" cannot deal with the fact that Brady left them in the lurch and ran away when it was his time to defend his name.
Click to expand...


yep I see he is doing the same thing that antiquity troll always does when I bring up the facts he said the Rams would never come back to LA and they would stay in st louis forever.

Just like him,he only posts SMILEYS as his replys since he knows the truth hurts him and cant admit when he is wrong. He also same as him changes the subject when you bring up pesky facts he cant refute.hee hee.


btw,did you see my LATEST post where i called out that idiot on his thread for what a moron he was for insisting they would never come back? Seahawk fans must LOVE  love being abused by me and a glutten for punishment because all they  would have to do for me to stop is just be mature and utter the words-"you were right,I was wrong,I was a fool to ignore your facts back then."

But sadly him and his fellow  bed buddy seahawk fan would rather kill themselves FIRST before uttering those words same as these two would before admitting their team is a bunch of frauds and cheaters. pretty sad I think you can agree? lol


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull your pants up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a very great pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one the fat man or the one bent over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fat man. I did not notice the one bending over till you mentioned him.the fat man is old fart style,the one bending over is jarlax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell is Jackassle anyway? This turd blossom comes in this thread only to troll and runs away when he is shown for the dopey fool that he is.
> 
> The fact is these "men" cannot deal with the fact thwho at Brady left them in the lurch and ran away when it was his time to defend his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep I see he is doing the same thing that antiquity trolls always does when I bring up the facts he said the Rams would never come back to LA and they would stay in st louis forever.Just like him,he only posts SMILEYS as his replys since he knows the truth hurts him and cant admit when he is wrong. He also same as him changes the subject when you bring up pesky facts he cant refute.hee hee.
Click to expand...

What can you really expect? these giuys are total morons who think Brady walks on water but are afraid of the truth ......Brady was suspended for cause, he is nothing but a cheater


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.




Even OldfartStyle and Jackassle cannot contain their laugher


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even OldfartStyle and Jackassle cannot contain their laugher
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.



More strange sexual innuendo from the US Message board's two strangest people?  You two need to get a room somewhere and act out your little fantasies about Tom Brady.  Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!


----------



## HUGGY

LA RAM FAN said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the Pats showed that AZ is weaker this season than last getting beat by a second stringer.  I hope NE makes it back to the SB so we can correct the outcome of #49.
> 
> 
> 
> so your hero Pete the cheat can take ANOTHER payoff to throw the superbowl and give it to Kraft again?  thats some really bright thinking there.
> 
> God if the cheats make it back,please let it be ANYBODY other than pete the cheat carrol and the sea shits.
Click to expand...


Why you wanna deny Petey some extra cash?  If Allen gonna squeak and he just has cobwebs in his wallet then Mr Carroll has as much right as anybody to stash away some coin for his retirement.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More strange sexual innuendo from the US Message board's two strangest people?  You two need to get a room somewhere and act out your little fantasies about Tom Brady.  Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!
Click to expand...


OldWeirdoStyle:* "Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!"
*
You and your butt buddy Jackassle keep coming into this thread, no one is forcing either of you. You have told this male dominated sports forum about your body measurements, proclivities, the fact that you smoked a man's joint and have fond memories of a relationship with some NFL coach who you later could not recognize.


Please note the OP and we all kindly request you direct your comments therein.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More strange sexual innuendo from the US Message board's two strangest people?  You two need to get a room somewhere and act out your little fantasies about Tom Brady.  Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldWeirdoStyle:* "Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!"
> *
> You and your butt buddy Jackassle keep coming into this thread, no one is forcing either of you. You have told this male dominated sports forum about your body measurements, proclivities, the fact that you smoked a man's joint and have fond memories of a relationship with some NFL coach who you later could not recognize.
> 
> 
> Please note the OP and we all kindly request you direct your comments therein.
Click to expand...


Whatever, Phallics!  My telling you I have size 12 feet isn't the same as your obsession with blowjobs and Tom Brady's balls.  You and Fart Boy have some serious issues.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brady crying to the judge when he found out he was going to be suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More strange sexual innuendo from the US Message board's two strangest people?  You two need to get a room somewhere and act out your little fantasies about Tom Brady.  Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldWeirdoStyle:* "Just don't bring it here...you're creeping me out!"
> *
> You and your butt buddy Jackassle keep coming into this thread, no one is forcing either of you. You have told this male dominated sports forum about your body measurements, proclivities, the fact that you smoked a man's joint and have fond memories of a relationship with some NFL coach who you later could not recognize.
> 
> 
> Please note the OP and we all kindly request you direct your comments therein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, Phallics!  My telling you I have size 12 feet isn't the same as your obsession with blowjobs and Tom Brady's balls.  You and Fart Boy have some serious issues.
Click to expand...

OldWeirdoStyle: "obsession with blowjobs and Tom Brady's balls."

You keep coming here with this stuff.TMI No one is interested with your strange proclivities (except Jackassle) nor is USMB a dating site for weirdos.



please stick to the OP.


----------



## Oldstyle

Enjoying the game, Phallics?  How about that Jimmy G?


----------



## Oldstyle

What no Fart Boy today?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from old fartstyle.

hey alex,you forgot to put in your vote here,please do so and post what you voted.

Will this be the year the Cubbies win the world series?


----------



## Oldstyle

No Brady?  Patriots win!  No Jimmy G?  Patriots win! 

That's a 27 - 0 SHUTOUT of the previously undefeated Houston Texans playing a third string quarterback under center!

Gee, I bet Phallics and Fart Boy are fit to be tied!  Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

In the words of Evander Holyfield..."Come out and get your whoopin!"


----------



## Jarlaxle

So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?


Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> No Brady?  Patriots win!  No Jimmy G?  Patriots win!
> 
> That's a 27 - 0 SHUTOUT of the previously undefeated Houston Texans playing a third string quarterback under center!
> 
> Gee, I bet Phallics and Fart Boy are fit to be tied!  Gotta love it!!!!


Did Brady play?  No he is suspended


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
Click to expand...

Are you intoxicated?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
Click to expand...


For the same reason your head is exploding, Phallics!  You thought the Patriots were going to lose without Brady and they're winning despite the bullshit decision made by Roger the Idiot!  Which makes you and Fart Boy look about as stupid as they come!  Ain't karma a bitch!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason your head is exploding, Phallics!  You thought the Patriots were going to lose without Brady and they're winning despite the bullshit decision made by Roger the Idiot!  Which makes you and Fart Boy look about as stupid as they come!  Ain't karma a bitch!
Click to expand...

Nope my head is not exploding. I like Brisset, I like Garoppolo. Both worked hard both did right by their team and the fans. Brady will pay his debt to NFL society when he comes back hopefully he will cheat no more.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you intoxicated?
Click to expand...

You are an idiot


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason your head is exploding, Phallics!  You thought the Patriots were going to lose without Brady and they're winning despite the bullshit decision made by Roger the Idiot!  Which makes you and Fart Boy look about as stupid as they come!  Ain't karma a bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope my head is not exploding. I like Brisset, I like Garoppolo. Both worked hard both did right by their team and the fans. Brady will pay his debt to NFL society when he comes back hopefully he will cheat no more.
Click to expand...


Debt to NFL society?  What are you babbling about now, Phallics?  Brady's going to return to the field on week 5 of the season one very motivated ...one very pissed off player!  He's going to take Roger Goodell's suspension and shove it up the Commish's fat ass by making him hand the Lombardi trophy to Robert Kraft at the end of this season!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason your head is exploding, Phallics!  You thought the Patriots were going to lose without Brady and they're winning despite the bullshit decision made by Roger the Idiot!  Which makes you and Fart Boy look about as stupid as they come!  Ain't karma a bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope my head is not exploding. I like Brisset, I like Garoppolo. Both worked hard both did right by their team and the fans. Brady will pay his debt to NFL society when he comes back hopefully he will cheat no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debt to NFL society?  What are you babbling about now, Phallics?  Brady's going to return to the field on week 5 of the season one very motivated ...one very pissed off player!  He's going to take Roger Goodell's suspension and shove it up the Commish's fat ass by making him hand the Lombardi trophy to Robert Kraft at the end of this season!
Click to expand...

Brady is suspended is he not?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...has Goodell's head exploded yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason your head is exploding, Phallics!  You thought the Patriots were going to lose without Brady and they're winning despite the bullshit decision made by Roger the Idiot!  Which makes you and Fart Boy look about as stupid as they come!  Ain't karma a bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope my head is not exploding. I like Brisset, I like Garoppolo. Both worked hard both did right by their team and the fans. Brady will pay his debt to NFL society when he comes back hopefully he will cheat no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debt to NFL society?  What are you babbling about now, Phallics?  Brady's going to return to the field on week 5 of the season one very motivated ...one very pissed off player!  He's going to take Roger Goodell's suspension and shove it up the Commish's fat ass by making him hand the Lombardi trophy to Robert Kraft at the end of this season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is suspended is he not?
Click to expand...


He sure is...for one more week.  Then your worst nightmare comes true, Phallics...Tom Brady gets to show on the field why he's one of the best to ever play the game!


----------



## Oldstyle

You think Brady was motivated to win BEFORE this?  You ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Oldstyle

And that team that shut down the Texans last night with a third string quarterback?  How good do you think that offense is going to be with Tom Brady under center?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell on behalf of the NFL who employs him suspended Tom Brady. Why would his head explode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason your head is exploding, Phallics!  You thought the Patriots were going to lose without Brady and they're winning despite the bullshit decision made by Roger the Idiot!  Which makes you and Fart Boy look about as stupid as they come!  Ain't karma a bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope my head is not exploding. I like Brisset, I like Garoppolo. Both worked hard both did right by their team and the fans. Brady will pay his debt to NFL society when he comes back hopefully he will cheat no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debt to NFL society?  What are you babbling about now, Phallics?  Brady's going to return to the field on week 5 of the season one very motivated ...one very pissed off player!  He's going to take Roger Goodell's suspension and shove it up the Commish's fat ass by making him hand the Lombardi trophy to Robert Kraft at the end of this season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is suspended is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure is...for one more week.  Then your worst nightmare comes true, Phallics...Tom Brady gets to show on the field why he's one of the best to ever play the game!
Click to expand...


OldfartStyle: *"He sure is..."*








The one truth that prevails  here is that Brady is a cheater who stabbed you and all his supporters in the back when he ran away and did not clear his name.


----------



## Jarlaxle

No matter how many times you regurgitate that, it is still bullshit.


----------

